# Plötzliche FPS Einbrüche in Spielen



## Sjukdom (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo, ich frag einfach mal hier, weil ich grad auch hier unterwegs bin. Hoffe ihr könnt mir dennoch helfen.

Habe seit 1-2 Monaten auf einmal kurze FPS-Einbrüche in Spielen, die ich vorher nicht hatte. An der Hardware oder sonst wo ist nichts verändert worden. Der PC ist auch erst im letzten Jahr im März gekauft worden. Wie gesagt, er lief auch bis vor ca. 1-2 Monaten vollkommen normal.

Heißt; 
Konstante 60 FPS in WoW
In CSS konstante 200 FPS

Nun ist es seit kurzem so, dass ca 30 Sekunden/1 Minute die FPS in WoW auf 15-20 runter sinkt und alles ruckelt. Und in CSS eben auch das gleiche... Es treibt mich echt in den Wahnsinn. Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen? 
Gibt es irgendeinen Befehl, wo ich dann sehen kann wo auf einmal die Leistung hingeht o.Ä.?

*System:*
Windows XP 64 Bit
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 
4 GB Ram
Geforce GTX 260


----------



## Resch (5. Januar 2010)

Schonmal mit den neusten Treiben für GPU und Chipsatz probiert? RAM und HDD solltest du auch mal testen.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Januar 2010)

Ist das immer zu bestimmten Zeiten oder nach einer bestimmten Zeit! Also wenn du länger gezockt hast oder ist das willkürlich!? 

Startet sich in dem Moment vielleicht irgendein Programm z.B. Virenscanner und startet nen scan oder so! Ich glaub bei AVG hatte ich da mal Probleme mit...


----------



## Kyragan (5. Januar 2010)

Schau mal nach, was der Taskmanager zur CPU-Load sagt. Außerdem Temperaturen überprüfen. Keine Ahnung, ob die Penryns schon so ne Möglichkeit haben aber aktuelle CPUs takten sich aber ner bestimmten Temperatur runter. Die neuen i7 drosseln sich sogar um bis zu 87%.
Wenn du hier hohe Temperaturen hast: PC auf und sämtliche Lüfter und Kühler mal ner Reinigung unterziehen.


----------



## Sjukdom (8. Januar 2010)

Gereinigt hab ich den letztens erst aufgrund der "Fehler". 

Ich hab jetzt mal während so einer Ruckelartikel schnell den Taskmanager geöffnet, dort war die CPU-Auslastung bei 100%! Im Reiter *Prozesse* habe ich dann geguckt was bei CPU steht und siehe da, bei avp.exe (Kaspersky Internet Security 2010) stand 99... Also wirds wohl einfach nur daran liegen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Versteh aber nicht wieso der mitten im Spiel auf einmal so hochgeht und wieder runter...


----------



## Independent (8. Januar 2010)

Diese Virenscanner...dann lieber keinen.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Diese Virenscanner...dann lieber keinen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fail! 
Man könnte dann genausogut sagen: Fehler in OSI Layer 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sprich das Problem sitzt vor dem Screen. Ich bin mir nämlich sicher, dass man dem Programm einfach nur sagen muss dass es entweder nicht automatisch scannt oder den Autoscan auf nen Zeitfenster legt wo man definitiv nicht zockt.

LG


----------



## Sjukdom (8. Januar 2010)

Der Autoscan ist jeden 1. im Monat und das um 18 Uhr. Das Problem tritt aber ca jede 10-30 Minuten auf. Egal um wie viel Uhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Programme auf die "White-List" zu packen hats auch nicht gebracht. Selbst der angepriesene "tolle" Gamer-Modus brachte NULL. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (8. Januar 2010)

Kein Fail.

Das Virenscanner zu heftigen Problemen in der Systemstabilität führen können ist hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Kyragan (8. Januar 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> Kein Fail.
> 
> Das Virenscanner zu heftigen Problemen in der Systemstabilität führen können ist hinlänglich bekannt.


Bei Holzrechnern von 1996 auf den Win95 läuft vielleicht... :X


----------



## eMJay (8. Januar 2010)

Schon mal den rechner entstaubt?


----------



## Sjukdom (8. Januar 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Schon mal den rechner entstaubt?



Jap, hatte ich auch nen paar Posts vorher gemacht. Mach ich immer 1 mal im Monat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nen Holzrechner hab ich nicht, siehe Erstposting. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es scheinen mehrere das gleiche Problem zu haben, wie ich eben erfahren habe. Hab mal in WoW nachgefragt. Dort wurde mir das bestätigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. Januar 2010)

Naja, das muss nicht sein. Du kannst nen Holzgehäuse haben und dein Netzteil durch eine Kurbel getauscht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Januar 2010)

Naja ka was ihr für Rechner oder Virenproggis habt^^ bei mir bricht nix ein weil AVIRA  als Prozess läuft.


----------



## Independent (9. Januar 2010)

Avira FTW. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjukdom (9. Januar 2010)

Avira ist ja auch nen vollkommen anderes Programm. Ich werd mal im Kaspersky Forum fragen.

Versteh halt nicht wieso das _auf einmal_ so ist...  Danke trotzalledem an alle.


----------



## mk77 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Wow in Raids.

Ich habe in 25er Raids wenn gebombt wird fps einbrüche, was für mein System nicht sein sollte.

Wow Einstellungen:

1920x1080
Grafik: Ultra

PC System:
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit
CPU: AMD Quad Core 4x3,6 Ghz
Grafikkarte: 2x ATI 4890 XFX im Crossfire Verbund
Arbeitsspeicher: 8Gb DDR3 Ram

In den Raids, wo gebombt wird, fallen die FPS stark ein, das sollte eigentlich nicht passieren.

Add ons hab ich nur DBM und Recount oben

Weis vllt einer, wie ich das beheben kann? Sollte ja mit der Hardware kein Problem sein.

Internet Anbindung ist 8Mbit, also von der Latenz her, gibt es keine Probleme.

Hoffe mir kann da einer helfen, mir wurde auch schon gesagt ob im Bios die Lanes richtig sind, doch ich kenn mich da nicht so richtig aus.

Kann mir da jemand genaues sagen was ich da machen muss.

Aja, Motherboard ist ein Asus. (Asus m4a79t Deluxe)

Antivir= Kaspersky Internet Security 2010


Mfg mk77


----------



## Sjukdom (9. Januar 2010)

Wieso schreibst du das bitte in meinen Thread rein?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Januar 2010)

Weil einer so denn sin des Fourms verstanden hat und nicht 10000 mal das gleiche Thema aufmacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also Mk77

Wenn das nur bei bomben passiert, liegt es meiner Meinung nur an WOW und nicht am Pc.


----------



## Independent (9. Januar 2010)

Mk77, spielst du Fenstermodus?

Wenn ja, dann mach den mal aus und lass die Crew dann bomben.


----------



## mk77 (9. Januar 2010)

Also ich poste in deinem thread weil ich keinen neuen aufmachen wollte, schließlich haben wir beide FPS einbrüche.

Ja ich spiele im Fenstermodus, weil ich nebenbei Firefox offen habe um bisschen im inet zu surfen

Ich werde es morgen im Raid im Vollbildmodus testen und dann hier meine ergebnisse posten.

Danke für die Antworten.

freundliche Grüße


----------



## Sjukdom (10. Januar 2010)

Aber dann antworten andere auf dein Problem und nicht auf meins. Normal tut man sowas nicht... 

Wenn wir genau das gleiche Problem hätten würd ichs noch verstehen, aber du hast es nur bei bestimmten Sachen (Bomben).


----------



## mk77 (10. Januar 2010)

Ok, tut mir leid deinen thread missbraucht zu haben.
Viel glück bei deinem Problem


----------

